# Suwannee River Rendezvous booked! :D



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay - I can't wait  We're booked to go August 26-27, so not far away. We'll be staying on the Suwannee River (duh!) and we will have Convict Spring to enjoy too. 

Ah!!!! Labby heaven!!!!!!!!  Harleigh can't wait, lol.

















And the owners have a Lab named Charlie, so Harleigh will meet a new friend! haha 









I'm so excited! You can't tell, huh? LOL


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like an awesome place, I bet both you and Harleigh will absolutely love it, lucky Harleigh! Something to really look forward to.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Have a good time.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

gotta love the name 'convict spring'.......

it is quite beautiful and i can just see harleigh having a grand time....

i hope you enjoy yourself, too LOL


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

We literally live like 10 mins from the Suwannee River and various springs, we visit them quite often, but its still fun to stay right on the river sometimes. Even though it does feel a bit weird. Haha. Harleigh loves swimming and the springs are one of her fave places... I'm sure she's gonna plow into it as soon as she sees it. I'll have to have my camera handy! 



magicre said:


> gotta love the name 'convict spring'.......
> 
> it is quite beautiful and i can just see harleigh having a grand time....
> 
> i hope you enjoy yourself, too LOL


LOL - actually Convict Spring was named that because it actually housed "chain gang prisoners" back in the day (early 1900's). We have some interesting history here in North FL, especially stuff concerning the river and springs.

We have a Bathtub Spring, Cow Spring and a few others with weird names too.  Mine and Harleigh's favorites are Charles Springs and Little River Springs - they are the best.

If your interested here is some info on why it was named Convict Springs... Convict Spring


----------

